# Dadant



## AndBee (Jul 16, 2012)

I recently ordered three unbuillt hive kits this spring and two additional hive bodies. I have noticed some quality issues with the wooden ware, short ears on frame, a broke finger on a brood box, missing nail holes, off center nail holes. I had to send back a frame -the ear was a quarter inch too short. They did replace it, but sending back one side of a hive box was just too expensive, so we will try to repair it. 
Instructions on how to put together the hive was poorly shown, lacked specific information on which sides of bottom boards go go up and down based on spacing. Nothing was said about gluing the bottom boards together, but I did, and then was told that was not such a good idea, as it needs room to contract and expand. I had to go look at my old hive to determine how things went together in some cases. I think that a company that big could afford someone to do some CAD drawings and write some decent directions, with some better diagrams.
We also ordered a couple screened bottom boards and was disappointed in the quality and workmanship. Also ordered some metal frame rests and had one with no nail holes. 
Where is the quality control, does anybody check the woodenware or kits before they get shipped.
I hope this is just a temporary set of problems. If holes are drilled by hand, I can see how they might get off center, if it's being done by machine, these machines need to be recalibrated for accuracy.

I don't know that I will purchase any additional hive ware from them in the future. I maybe a hobby beekeeper but I still expect the best materials for the price.

AndBee


----------



## the doc (Mar 3, 2010)

I purchased some unassembled (essentially new) dadant hive equipment. The bottom boards and telescoping and inner covers were not very good quality. Pressed fiberboard was used on the inner covers and telescoping covers instead of plywood. I'm thinking "now thats not going to last at all, especially with a rock on it." Luckily I had some extra exterior plywood to substitue out. I would not by that equipment again. Seems like brushy and mann lake had better bottom and tops. Still have not assembled supers yet.


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

Check Mann Lake. I think you will like their quality. They are owned by their workers.


----------

